# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Cup clash update

## Nwicker60

*North of Scotland Cup*

Scintillating Scorries send Sutherland side home to think again

Wick Academy........3........Brora Rangers.......0


WICK ACADEMY, the team at the centre of the manager defection row, made their point where it counts, last night...on the pitch.
They floored Brora Rangers with a quick one-two inside two minutes and silenced the incessant drum beating from a knot of Sutherland fans in the south stand, at a packed but orderly, Harmsworth Park.  A third strike, in the second half put the expensive wee ‘gers’ hopes of a cup final place, beyond reach.
Davie Kirkwood, who triggered the controversy by sneaking over the Ord to Dudgeon Park, without telling the Academy executive he was leaving them - not even  completing a full season -  was nowhere to be seen, at last night’s grudge match, but under the direction of Wick assistant, Richard Hughes, the Scorries turned on the style that was absent in their lack-lustre league performance against Lossiemouth on Saturday.
Craig Shearer led the Scorries’ assault nodding down a Sam Mackay free kick, in the 18th minute.   Team-mate Richard Macadie made it 2-0  a couple of minutes later and Academy picked up where they had left off at the start of the second half with a superb strike from latest signing Jamie Pickles, from Orkney, opening his account with his new club.  Brora were always dangerous on their build-up but with one exception, failed to deliver in the final third.
There were fears that the events of the past view days might boil over, particularly if Kirkwood put in an appearance, but fans on both sides responded to appeals to focus on the football.  Despite claiming he is now Brora’s manager, although his month’s notice isn’t up until October 1, he didn’t show, and is  on record as saying that Wick can come over the Ord to collect the Academy car that went with the Harmsworth Park job.
Wick chairman, Colin Stewart has said that the ex-Glasgow Rangers player and former Ross County coach has let Academy and himself down and expressed disappointment about the way he and Brora Rangers handled the affair.
However, Stewart is emphatic about wanting to draw a line under the controversy and concentrate on his team’s future, not least that crucial cup final at Clach Park, Inverness, on October 20.

The players did just that at a rain swept Harmsorth Park, last night.

----------

